# Newcomb, St Micahels



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone ever go boating out of the area? I have a 16ft glastron with a 60 johnson, Im new to the area and I was wondering what is running there now, and what are the best places to fish. I am somewhat famaliar with the area as I go out of newcomb often for topwater striper fishing. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*miles river fishing*

you can catch spot crocker rockfish. use peller soft crabs find the edges if you have a depth finder you may find the birds working then use lures


----------



## Tchockey1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Is there anywhere in the area that it is possible to catch flounder? I posted earlier about this, but I did not get an answer.


----------

